# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Chuangjin Hexin Building | 150m | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





又一栋精品！前海创金合信大厦 - 深圳 - 高楼迷摩天族


又一栋精品！前海创金合信大厦 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Developer: Chuangjin Hexin Fund Management Co., Ltd 
Located in Qianhai, Nanshan District. Design by Zhubo
Location coordinates: 22°32'40.10"N 113°54'1.20"E

Posted on Gaoloumi by 鸢无 

































































Google Earth image from 03/22


----------

